# Winter Color



## CazDigger (Feb 21, 2012)

I was lucky enough to be able to buy this last year from a guy who found a cache of 1850-60s bottles under the floorboards in his attic when he was insulating the house.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 21, 2012)

Pure Beauty!


----------



## epackage (Feb 21, 2012)

I've always loved the view you have when posting pic's in the 2-1/2 years I've been here, that thing's a beauty....Jim


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 21, 2012)

Very nice!  What else did he find?  I'd be in heaven if I were finding bottles like that under a house!


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 22, 2012)

One Awesome bottle there Caz. Love to have one with that color. Pontilled? Nice pics too![]


----------



## CazDigger (Feb 22, 2012)

Rory, its not pontiled but the darkest blue I have seen. Lauren, I bought the bottles from a middle man who knew his stuff so I paid a fair to heavy price for them, but the guy that found them knew nothing about bottles. He stuck them in a box in the basement and managed to break several thousand dollars worth before I was able to save them. There were 2 Gross & Robinson iron pontiled quart master inks, (both had minor damage from the guy) an iron pontiled Booth & Sedgwick Gin, 5 o.p. Chamberlains Immediate relief, a nice flared lip pontiled Stoddard cylinder utility, 2 little square o.p. ointments  embossed H.S.B.I.O. and a bunch of more common stuff. I cant imagine finding that stuff myself, like a kid in a candy store and the guy had no appreciation for what an incredible find it was at the time. The bottles were black with 150yrs of dust/crud, some had labels but in poor condition. I was told there may still be more there but the guy blew in insulation under the floorboards since then and the guy I bought them from wont divulge where the house is or who the original owner was.


----------



## Penn Digger (Feb 22, 2012)

Very nice Mark!  Hope to see you in Rochester, NY in a bit?

 PD


----------



## wolffbp (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice Mark.  Was this the same source as the Longley's?


----------



## CazDigger (Feb 23, 2012)

Yes I will be setup at Rochester as usual. Not sure If i will be doing a display or not this time. Hope to see you guys again. Are you and Joe getting a sales table again this year?

 Brian, the Longleys came from another guy. That bottle was probably damaged recently too by a clueless non-collector.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  CazDigger
> 
> He stuck them in a box in the basement and managed to break several thousand dollars worth before I was able to save them.


 
 Amazing how many people still don't realize that *GLASS BREAKS!*

 The Vaughn's is a beauty!  Proud for ya.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Feb 23, 2012)

very nice bottle mark ,will you be bringing it to the syracuse show?


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 25, 2012)

If that is as Blue as it looks, its must be even better in person. Congrats Mark!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 25, 2012)

Beautyus[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  CazDigger
> 
> I was lucky enough to be able to buy this last year from a guy who found a cache of 1850-60s bottles under the floorboards in his attic when he was insulating the house.


 

 I've always loved those bottles...That one's a beaut.


----------



## CazDigger (Feb 26, 2012)

I took these pics shortly after I got the bottles last summer. Not exactly "winter color" but give a better idea of how blue the Vaughns is and also something to look forward to (we just got 8" of new snow). I wish I had taken pics of the 2 Gross & Robinson's master inks but sold them shortly after I got them.


----------



## CazDigger (Feb 26, 2012)

Summer Color!


----------



## CazDigger (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Penn Digger (Feb 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  CazDigger
> 
> Yes I will be setup at Rochester as usual. Not sure If i will be doing a display or not this time. Hope to see you guys again. Are you and Joe getting a sales table again this year?
> 
> Brian, the Longleys came from another guy. That bottle was probably damaged recently too by a clueless non-collector.Â


 
 Would like to get a table or two if they are still available.  Will check.  Yes, I will be there and probably Joe.  I liked coming up there the night before and hanging out in the hospitality room.


 PD


----------



## CazDigger (Feb 27, 2012)

I love the hospitality room, drinking beer and talking bottles. Whats not to love about that!!!???


----------



## Road Dog (May 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: CazDigger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Great Pic! I Saved it.[]


----------

